# AR people want 3-year-old Prince William jailed for



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

feeding some of his ice cream to his dog. How crazy can you get???

Ice cream can be harmful for Fido; local vet proposes other sweets for your pup: Best Ice Cream contest | cleveland.com

I have given a little ice cream to probably every dog I have ever owned, with never a negative consequence. There are crazies all over, and, they're breeding. :surprise:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Obviously that is absolutely silly and I can't read the link BUT nowadays a lot of ice cream has xylitol in it and that is deadly toxic to dogs so people should read the labels.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Xylitol will never be found in anything in my house. I'm a 'sugar' kinda gal. lol!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

NancyJ said:


> Obviously that is absolutely silly and I can't read the link BUT nowadays a lot of ice cream has xylitol in it and that is deadly toxic to dogs so people should read the labels.


Very good to know.

Thanks Nancy


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am going to have to check my ingredient lists. I doubt it is in any of mine though. I did give the Werewolf a cone in a cup from Dairy Queen and they asked if it was for the dog, I said yes, and they offered the dog biscuits on it, but I preferred not to get them. I wonder if they know whether or not there is xylitol in their ice-cream and that it is not good for dogs, because they do offer the stuff specifically for dogs.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

selzer said:


> feeding some of his ice cream to his dog. How crazy can you get???
> 
> Ice cream can be harmful for Fido; local vet proposes other sweets for your pup: Best Ice Cream contest | cleveland.com
> 
> I have given a little ice cream to probably every dog I have ever owned, with never a negative consequence. There are crazies all over, and, they're breeding. :surprise:


I would guess there are political reasons involved that we wouldn't understand, which is why this is getting traction in the UK. I don't give my dogs junk food, but I know a lot of people who feed theirs ice cream.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> I would guess there are political reasons involved that we wouldn't understand, which is why this is getting traction in the UK. I don't give my dogs junk food, but I know a lot of people who feed theirs ice cream.


I think that AR people are as crazy there than they are here. They do not like the idea of pet-ownership. So when they see the young prince enjoying a dog, they are disgusted and are flaming the royal family because they are the royal family. I think that animal activists for some reason tend to be even more militant than a lot of other causes, and I am not exactly sure why that is.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

selzer said:


> I think that AR people are as crazy there than they are here. They do not like the idea of pet-ownership. So when they see the young prince enjoying a dog, they are disgusted and are flaming the royal family because they are the royal family. I think that animal activists for some reason tend to be even more militant than a lot of other causes, and I am not exactly sure why that is.


Haven't they been successful in banning all training collars over there? Except, of course, for the ones that actually harm a dog?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

selzer said:


> I am going to have to check my ingredient lists. I doubt it is in any of mine though. I did give the Werewolf a cone in a cup from Dairy Queen and they asked if it was for the dog, I said yes, and they offered the dog biscuits on it, but I preferred not to get them. I wonder if they know whether or not there is xylitol in their ice-cream and that it is not good for dogs, because they do offer the stuff specifically for dogs.


I don't know if this list is exhaustive but it has products listed. It looks like most are lo-calorie and sugar free.

Xylitol Products | Preventive Vet


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> Haven't they been successful in banning all training collars over there? Except, of course, for the ones that actually harm a dog?


Yes they have as far as I know.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

selzer said:


> Yes they have as far as I know.


Prongs and ecollars. They allow head collars, which I think (from experience) are extremely dangerous for some breeds/temperaments and should never be used.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

LuvShepherds said:


> I don't know if this list is exhaustive but it has products listed. It looks like most are *lo-calorie and sugar free*.
> 
> Xylitol Products | Preventive Vet


That's what I would think too. I do not purchase lo-cal or sugar free. The peanut butter warning was sent to me multiple times via FB. I think I would know, if I was buying lo cal sugar free PB. Not happening. YUCK!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> That's what I would think too. I do not purchase lo-cal or sugar free. The peanut butter warning was sent to me multiple times via FB. I think I would know, if I was buying lo cal sugar free PB. Not happening. YUCK!


I know. I buy organic with only peanuts and salt. Or unsalted. Never with sweetener. We could avoid all problems by not feeding dogs anything but acceptable food and by asking to see ingredient lists or reading labels. It's not that hard anymore to find out what is in something.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Am I the only one that read the article? It is about a vet talking about ice cream being harmful to dogs. It has nothing to do with Animal Rights activists or with AR activists wanting 3 year old Prince William to go to jail for feeding his dog ice cream.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> Prongs and ecollars. They allow head collars, which I think (from experience) are extremely dangerous for some breeds/temperaments and should never be used.


I prefer a simple martingale myself, and that is all I use for leash work. For tags, each of my dogs has a flat collar, that resides on my decon's bench until they are going somewhere. I have their little name tags in colors that separate the ages, and then have them hanging on the hooks, so I only have to dig through 3-4 collars to find the one I want. 

But yeah, head collars, because they are sometimes called "gentle leaders", are allowed is such places, even though they are more dangerous than all the other collars put together -- that is what happens when legislatures who are elected, but NOT for their understanding of what is good for dogs, make rules/laws for dogs. They do not know what they are signing, only what they are hearing from the lobbyists, who are paid by the crazies. 

When we want them to make more laws about this or that, we are volunteering to give away the freedom we have to make things better for all, but what happens is that the laws are set by people who haven't really got a clue about animal welfare, and don't really care. They don't know that collies are allergic to ivermectin, but if they require by law, that all breeder's animals be given heartworm preventative, they are requiring collie owners to give their dogs poison.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

selzer said:


> But yeah, head collars, because they are sometimes called "gentle leaders", are allowed is such places, even though they are more dangerous than all the other collars put together -- that is what happens when legislatures who are elected, but NOT for their understanding of what is good for dogs, make rules/laws for dogs. They do not know what they are signing, only what they are hearing from the lobbyists, who are paid by the crazies.
> 
> When we want them to make more laws about this or that, we are volunteering to give away the freedom we have to make things better for all, but what happens is that the laws are set by people who haven't really got a clue about animal welfare, and don't really care. They don't know that collies are allergic to ivermectin, but if they require by law, that all breeder's animals be given heartworm preventative, they are requiring collie owners to give their dogs poison.


That's when dog owners should band together and inform their local politicians. I have rescue friends who are activists and if something like that happened here, I would contact all of them. It's one thing to be in favor of animal welfare, but another to ban things or pass laws with unintended consequences.

As an example, my friend's city allows only 3 dogs. She was a breeder, and when she decided not to breed anymore, she owned more than 3 dogs. She refused to give any away, so she had to keep all dogs over #3 unlicensed. Had she been discovered, she would have been fined and forced to give up her dogs, unless she bred another litter, and then officially was a breeder again. How stupid is that? Her females were older by then and she didn't want to spay them, but she was told that if she wasn't breeding, the dogs had to be spayed, even if it was a danger. Sheer stupidity.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Am I the only one that read the article? It is about a vet talking about ice cream being harmful to dogs. It has nothing to do with Animal Rights activists or with AR activists wanting 3 year old Prince William to go to jail for feeding his dog ice cream.


This:

_Pictures released by Buckingham Palace of a barefoot toddler offering ice cream to his dog brought his parents, Prince William and Dutchess Kate *under fire from animal rights group* around the world for allowing their son to give ice cream to the dog – *one even suggesting the 3-year-old be jailed for his offense.*_


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Well, that wasn't in the OP's original article.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> That's when dog owners should band together and inform their local politicians. I have rescue friends who are activists and if something like that happened here, I would contact all of them. It's one thing to be in favor of animal welfare, but another to ban things or pass laws with unintended consequences.
> 
> As an example, my friend's city allows only 3 dogs. She was a breeder, and when she decided not to breed anymore, she owned more than 3 dogs. She refused to give any away, so she had to keep all dogs over #3 unlicensed. Had she been discovered, she would have been fined and forced to give up her dogs, unless she bred another litter, and then officially was a breeder again. How stupid is that? Her females were older by then and she didn't want to spay them, but she was told that if she wasn't breeding, the dogs had to be spayed, even if it was a danger. Sheer stupidity.


Yeah, local dog owners should ban together. Ohio used to have a good group of gun-dog owners that were an excellent advocate for dog owners. But I haven't heard much about them recently. I wonder if they have been disbanded. The thing is, we, even all GSD owners cannot get together and agree on anything. Breeders like to separate themselves from what they feel are lesser-breeders. The show people and their breeders do not come close to the working line breeders and their people. And BYBs and small time breeders are a taboo. And even they do not want to be associated with the puppy mills, and should we? The puppy mills are screaming that we ALL need to get together, but should we? And so we really do not have a lobby. The AKC is the best we have, and the resources they have to put toward lobbying congress just isn't enough. 

Animal welfare is generally good. Animal rights is like PETA and the national level humane society HSUS. For some reason, PETA and HSUS has TONS of money. All that money that people give for the animals that are starving in floods or abused on chains, well people send money hand over fist to HSUS because they want to help the poor suffering animals that no one else cares about. Well, HSUS is an organization made up of people who on the upper levels became incredibly wealthy off the suffering of those poor animals. The money that goes to animals themselves is something like 1%. Most of the money goes to lobbyists and lawyers to make incredibly stupid laws that curtails animal ownership, that and salaries. So, they feel by pushing legislation they are "helping" animals. But it is kind of like the gun control legislation -- only law abiding people will abide by the new laws, and there will remain enough poor starving, abused, and homeless animals that these people's livelihood will remain intact. It is quite disgusting really. 

Ah well, I will get off my soap box.


----------

